# Fresh Blood



## KevMac58 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiya to all who read this request.

My Wife and I are looking to move to the Vila Nova de Poiares area and are currently looking at property on the Net.
I lived near Lisbon from 1986 -88, seconded to NATO from the Royal Navy. During my time there, i learnt to speak Portuguese to a reasonable level and i'm sure it would not take me to long to get back into the swing of the language. I travelled quite extensively throughout Portugal during my stay there and loved the people and way of life.
We are looking to correspond with some Expats who live and work in this area on the current job situation and a general idea of what it is like to live in the Vila Nova de Poiares area and the size of the Expat community.
I work within the Building Services Industry. I am a Mechanical/Electrical Engineering Surveyor QA, but can do most anything Engineering wise, hands on or Management, including Marine Engineering.
My Wife is a Recruitment Manager (Automotive Engineering) with clients such as Ford, Jaguar, Nissan and McClaren, but could move into Sales positions if required.
If anybody can help us with our future plans we would appreciate it.

regards

Kev


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

KevMac58 said:


> Hiya to all who read this request.
> 
> My Wife and I are looking to move to the Vila Nova de Poiares area and are currently looking at property on the Net.
> I lived near Lisbon from 1986 -88, seconded to NATO from the Royal Navy. During my time there, i learnt to speak Portuguese to a reasonable level and i'm sure it would not take me to long to get back into the swing of the language. I travelled quite extensively throughout Portugal during my stay there and loved the people and way of life.
> ...


what info would you like??


----------



## KevMac58 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, R666,
we would ideally like to know what the job situation is like, how many Expats live in the area and is there a social gathering venue.
We are hoping to visit Vila Nova de Poiares later in the year to look at property in the area and would look for some recommedations on where to stay during our visit.

regards

Kev


----------

